# Bleeding Missing Toenail



## Jenny10

Hi, I have just purchased a new bird and when I arrived home the birds toenail was missing and bleeding quite badly, I couldn’t find the toenail in the carry box, so maybe it was missing before I bought the bird, or when it was caught, I would have thought I would have noticed, but maybe I missed it.

Anyway I put some cornstarch on it and it has stopped bleeding, so the immediate danger is over.

I am concerned about how delicate this toe is going to be? As far as I can tell the toenail looks to be completely missing. If anyone has had experience with a missing toenail is it always going to be prone to knocks and bleeding? Or will it heal in time and be fine?

Is there any chance it will grow back? I am thinking it probably won’t, but thought I would ask see if anyone has had one grow back?


----------



## Renae

No, it won't grow back. Once the nail is off, it is off, and that is how it will stay.

We went through what it seemed like a nightmare with Charlie, last year.

Charlie had his nail half ripped off, I don't know how it happened, but it happened in the afternoon and I couldn't take him to the Avian Vet until the next day, it bled on and off for most of the rest of the afternoon and eventually stopped by 10pm.

Here are 2 photos of Charlie's toe after it happened (WARNING: gross photos):



















He was rubbing his face on his toe, I assume due to it hurting/annoying him; so that is why he has blood on his face. 

The next morning, I took him to the Avian Vet and they surgically removed the toe nail that was half ripped off and bandaged it. I picked him up the same afternoon..










4 days later, we went back to the Avian Vet to have the bandage removed.. only the person that done it, ripped the bandage off and we went back to square 1, his toe poured out with blood due the bandage being literally ripped off.  So, another bandage was put on, and had to go back in another 4 days to have it removed and see if it had healed up. 

4 days later, we went back to the Avian Vet and got the good news after the bandage was taken off that it had healed and scabbed over.. 










It only took a month and a bit until it had completely healed and he was really good through the whole ordeal, he done so well, he picked at the bandage a few times, but that was it, as much pain as he was in, he was still his silly self and was no different!

Here is a photo of his toe that shows it all healed up nicely:










He doesn't even notice it now, and it has been over a year since he had his toe nail surgically removed after being half ripped off.

You have to really watch it though, because there is a risk of infection - I made sure I kept everything clean, his toe especially.


----------



## MeanneyFids

tsuka bit dally's toe but it wasnt that bad. you have to keep it clean! the worst that can happen is infection.... which can kill the bird if bad enough... poor thing... its horribly scary too


----------



## Duckybird

Ducky ripped off about half a nail as a baby that we treated ourselves..cornstarch, then a tiny bit of antibiotic ointment. After that we kept it wrapped up for 3-4 days and didn't mess with it. Took the bandage off and it was already healing well. We kept his cage super clean during this time and didn't leave any fresh food in the cage for give any bacteria a chance to grow around him. Now he's fine and the nail grows normally. Hope your baby does better soon!


----------



## lperry82

ow ow ow ow i feel their pain awww that looks nasty hope it gets better really quick


----------



## dianaxgalvez

Bella lost her toe - nail in the ride from the rescue to my house. It was at first bruised and like after a month it fell. . . && she never grew it back .


----------



## Jenny10

Thanks everyone for the feedback, i am glad to hear that my birds toe should heal nice and strong.

Solace, my birds toe actually looks just like the picture of your birds when the bandage was removed, i will have to be careful mind becasue if i bend down and look up into the root it still looks pink, like it could easily get knocked and bleed again. I will try and keep the bird quiet, fingers crossed s/he wont go knocking it.

Thanks again, Jenny


----------

